#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Релятивистское мышление и буддизм.

## Socalledi

Вот маленький отрывок из моей статьи - хочу поделиться с Huandi, Толей, Гьямцо и тем, кому интересно. Как мне кажется, не стоит совсем уж отвергать релятивистское мышление.





> Обобщённая формулировка принципа критического мышления для науки и философии может быть представлена как принцип априорности аналитического и синтетического мышления относительно мышления критического и необходимости критического  мышления как завершающей фазы построения целостного знания. Таким образом, знание оказывается продуктом синтеза априорного и критического мышления, существующим относительно познавательного аппарата и области его применения. Данный принцип зафиксирован современным термином «эпистемология», обозначающим теорию познания.
> 
> Эпистемологический релятивизм – логически завершённая идея относительности знания – представляет собой концепцию абсолюта как только идеи рационального мышления, предполагающую взаимную зависимость знания и контекста его использования.  Абсолютное знание недостижимо для позитивной науки точно также, как мудрость недостижима для философии, хотя идея абсолютного знания или мудрости способна выступать побуждающей силой мышления. Абсолют есть лишь одна из идей рационального мышления – образ, понятие, концепция, мысль. Эта идея создана мышлением, существует в мышлении и оказывает влияние именно на мышление.

----------


## Pavel

> Вот маленький отрывок из моей статьи - хочу поделиться с Huandi, Толей, Гьямцо и тем, кому интересно. Как мне кажется, не стоит совсем уж отвергать релятивистское мышление.


Не смог понять смысла сказанного и по этой причине прошу помочь разобраться. Возникли следующие осложнения с пониманием и соответствующие вопросы:
1) Как можно иначе дать определение: "...формулировка принципа критического мышления ... может быть представлена как принцип ... мышления относительно мышления критического и необходимости критического мышления..."? Что-то я тут с русским языком совсем запутался...
2) "Таким образом, знание оказывается продуктом синтеза априорного и критического мышления, существующим относительно познавательного аппарата и области его применения." Вы хотели сказать, что знание существует относительно познавательного аппарата и области его (знания) применения? ... или области его (познавательного аппарата) применения?
3) Что такое "позитивная наука"?
4) Что в данном контексте понимается под "мудростью"?
5) Что в данном контексте понимается под "абсолют", который, как я понял, не имеет никакого отношения к "абсолютному знанию"?

----------


## Socalledi

> 1) Как можно иначе дать определение: "...формулировка принципа критического мышления ... может быть представлена как принцип ... мышления относительно мышления критического и необходимости критического мышления..."? Что-то я тут с русским языком совсем запутался...


Вместо формулы «тезис-антитезис-синтез» предлагается формула «спектр тезиза – синтез –критический анализ с точки зрения области применимости».




> 2) "Таким образом, знание оказывается продуктом синтеза априорного и критического мышления, существующим относительно познавательного аппарата и области его применения." Вы хотели сказать, что знание существует относительно познавательного аппарата и области его (знания) применения? ... или области его (познавательного аппарата) применения?


Знание существует относительно своего непосредственного объекта, познавательного аппарата и области применения данного знания.




> 3) Что такое "позитивная наука"?


Позитивная наука – это наука, имеющая основной позитивный предмет изучения. Например, для математики – число, для физики – материальный мир, для литературоведения – теория и история литературы и т.д.




> 4) Что в данном контексте понимается под "мудростью"?


Мудрость – классический «негативный» предмет философии. Слово «философия» состоит из двух греческих корней, раскрывающих смысл данной дисциплины как претензии рационального мышления на достижение некого целостного знания.




> 5) Что в данном контексте понимается под "абсолют", который, как я понял, не имеет никакого отношения к "абсолютному знанию"?


Абсолют в случае философии можно отождествить именно с мудростью, которая оказывается для неё весьма проблематично достижимой, также как для позитивной науки проблематично достижение полного и целостного знания о своём предмете.

----------


## Толя

Моя мысль была проста. Например, некто утверждает, что нельзя однозначно сказать плох поступок или хорош. 

Я думаю, что это по причине смешения разных поступков. Тезис примерно таков: "после - значит по причине этого." После того, как бодхисаттва убил преступника, купцам стало хорошо - значит, его действия хорошие и т.д.

Воровство, убийство и прочее никогда не станут зависеть от точки зрения оценивающего их человека. Потому что человек - это и есть его поступки. Никакого "я" не скрывается за мыслями, речью и действиями. Причинение вреда, мысли о нем - это и есть весь человек, и такие действия всегда акушала. А у релятивистов убийство может быть и хорошим, потому что они отрицают абсолютность этических норм. Но норм "вообще" не бывает. Любая норма имеет свою цель. А лучшая цель - освобождение, потому что все остальное непостоянно, страдательно и пусто. Слыша от буддиста, что нельзя однозначно сказать о том, хорошо нечто или - плохо, можно говорить о том, что он скачет по воззрениям или путает разные поступки и их результаты.

Типичный пример - бомбардировка Хиросимы и Нагасаки было хорошо тем, что люди задумались об опасности ядерного оружия. Бугага. Хорошо было, что задумались. Но задуматься можно было и без горы дымящихся трупов. Они не являются обязательным условием, а тем более - причиной.

----------


## Ынь

> Моя мысль была проста. Например, некто утверждает, что нельзя однозначно сказать плох поступок или хорош. 
> 
> Воровство, убийство и прочее никогда не станут зависеть от точки зрения оценивающего их человека.


Конечно, не будут зависеть от оценивающего. Но от мотивации человека, эти поступки совершающего, будет зависеть результат (желаемый или нежелаемый), а значит и достоверное обозначение этих поступков как плохих или хороших. Карма и есть мотивация. А когда вы видите, как кто-то совершает действие телом или речью, не обладая ясновидением, вы не можете утверждать на 100%, что понимаете его мотивацию.

Т.обр., убийство, воровство - и спасение жизни, даяние и пр. относительны для человека, наблюдающего эти деяния со стороны и не обладающего совершенным умом. Относительны в том смысле, что основную их составляющую - мотивацию - он не наблюдает, а лишь предполагает и может в своих предположениях ошибаться. Вы видите, как некто делает большое подношение Трем Драгоценностям. Вероятно, он стремится к освобождению от сансары. Также вероятно, что он делает это из тщеславия, чтобы показаться щедрым. Можете ли вы утверждать, что даяние - в любом случае благой поступок?

Те же самые деяния со стороны человека, их совершающего, вполне определенны, т.к. свою мотивацию он познать, как правило, в состоянии. Я говорю о тех, у кого с головой в порядке.

----------


## Huandi

Socalledi, Вы тут противопоставляете критическое мышление и аналитическое. У Вас критическое мышление обходится без анализа? В буддизме вообще по возможности избегается знание априорное, а все, что возможно, выводится строго из опыта. Чистая логика, в отрыве от эмпирики, практически не рассматривается.

----------


## Socalledi

> Моя мысль была проста. Например, некто утверждает, что нельзя однозначно сказать плох поступок или хорош.
> 
> Я думаю, что это по причине смешения разных поступков. Тезис примерно таков: "после - значит по причине этого." После того, как бодхисаттва убил преступника, купцам стало хорошо - значит, его действия хорошие и т.д.


Прежде всего и на всю жизнь: релятивизм этических принципов (цель оправдывает средства - большевики, якобинцы, инквизиторы) - это релятивизм не мой и не буддийский, но очень вредный.   :Mad:  Если кто-то собирается сделать нечто неблаговидное во спасение, я думаю, этот человек уж точно должен быть готов принять на себя и все последствия своего поступка. А если он чего-то не понимает в последствиях, то пусть лучше 100 раз подумает. А если на 101-й раз ещё будет сомневаться, то пускай думает дальше.

Тем не менее, в Вашей интерпретации примера о бодхисаттве на корабле есть ошибка. Пример даётся в контексте изложения соотношения бодхичитты и теории кармы. Поступок интерпретируется как состоящий из 4-х основных компонентов, каждый из которых подробно обсуждается. Пример по большей части описывает второй компонент поступка - мотивацию. Мотивация также включает в себя три компонента: представление об объекте, эмоцию и побуждение к действию. Утверждается, что при полном представлении об объекте (включающем в себя не только пользу для купцов, но и попадание в ад преступника), эмоции подлинного сострадания и мотивации бодхичитты качество поступка было изменено настолько, что бодхисаттва в результате не испытал дурных последствий. Когда нам преподавали этот пример, для убедительности учитель говорил, что это были не протые купцы, а архаты.

Кстати, пример вроде бы из джатак, так что он доктринальный. Но обсуждаются в нём не внешние последствия выгоды для купцов (читайте: люди задумались о вреде ядерного оружия), а смена побудительных причин деятельности человека.

----------


## Гьямцо

> В буддизме вообще по возможности избегается знание априорное, а все, что возможно, выводится строго из опыта.


Не совсем так. Действие тонких механизмов кармы, вокруг которого на этом форуме ломается столько копий, из опыта обычных людей никак не выведешь. Да, буддийские истины всегда предлагается проверить, но, не вступив на путь, это зачастую невозможно. 
Насчет релятивизма. По-моему, существуют вполне определенные различия между ним и теорией взимозависимого происхождения как она понимается в буддизме. При задании правильных координат точка опоры существует, существует относительная истина. 
Некоторый догматизм в отношении разрешенного и запрещенного в буддизме, который демонстрируют некоторые участники – как раз оборотная сторона релятивизма.
Что касается классической  истории с бодхисаттвой-капитаном, то он (как я слышал) стремился попасть в ад именно *вместо* того человека, которого ему пришлось из сострадания убить.

----------


## Socalledi

Я рассматриваю критическое мышление как вид анализа. Но это с необходимостью анализ уже состоявшейся системы в виде опытного и научно (либо философски) проанализированного знания. Позитивная система, некая рациональная конструкция, отображающая действительность, продуцируется синтетическим мышлением на базе опыта и его первичного анализа. Критический анализ является деструктивным, т.е. пытается разрушить уже созданное. И когда это ему удаётся, обнаруживается граница применимости созданного ранее знания.

Так что Ваш упрёк неправомерен.

Вдогонку: да, да, Huandi, из опыта. Но это опыт Будды.

----------


## Socalledi

> Насчет релятивизма. По-моему, существуют вполне определенные различия между ним и теорией взимозависимого происхождения как она понимается в буддизме. При задании правильных координат точка опоры существует, существует относительная истина.


Всё верно - не спорим с миром. Мир и есть точка опоры. Но эпистемологический релятивизм как раз и предлагает ограничить область применимости знания, т.е. задать правильные координаты.

----------


## Гьямцо

А пресловутый абсолют своего рода псевдоточка опоры? Может быть, опишите эту теорию подробнее? А то с крититическим анализом туговато. Впрочем, я не ахти какой философ.
Просто вспомнилось



> — Давайте, Василий Иванович, по трезвянке поговорим. Я же не философ. Лучше выпьем.
> 
> — Был бы ты философ, — сказал Чапаев, — я б тебя выше, чем навоз в конюшне чистить, не поставил бы. А ты у меня эскадроном командуешь. Ты ж все-все под Лозовой понял. Чего это с тобой творится? От страха, что ли? Или от радости?


"Чапаев и Пустота"

----------


## Huandi

> Действие тонких механизмов кармы, вокруг которого на этом форуме ломается столько копий, из опыта обычных людей никак не выведешь.


А она выводится из опыта "необычных людей" и принимается в результате довария, а также проверяется логикой. То есть, к априорному знанию все равно отношения не имеет  :Smilie: .

----------


## Socalledi

Вы, Гьямцо, меня не подкалывайте. Я философ только на бумаге. А так нормальный вполне человек.  :Smilie: 

Эта "пседоточка опоры" существует просто как некая мысль, которая присуща далеко не всем. Верят люди в Бога или в Науку, а другие в свою философскую систему - вот Вам и абсолют.

По эпистемологическому релятивизму литературы довольно много, но такая вот интерпретация как здесь - это моя статья, которую, кажется, скоро опубликуют. До этого момента я бы не хотел её обнародовать из-за чисто формальных моментов - сразу попадёт в какой-нибудь банк рефератов - иди потом доказывай...

Отностительно критического анализа, у меня эта идея, конечно же, из мадхьямики. Так что лучше Вам её изучать.

----------


## Huandi

> Я рассматриваю критическое мышление как вид анализа. ...  Так что Ваш упрёк неправомерен.


В цитате то у Вас прямо сделано противопоставление - аналитическое знание отнесено к априорному (это от Рассела что-то?), и ему противопоставлено знание критическое. Мне непонятно, как Вы увязываете аналитическую трактовку априорности (если у Вас это она), с отдельным критическим мышлением.  :Smilie: 




> Позитивная система, некая рациональная конструкция, отображающая действительность, продуцируется синтетическим мышлением на базе опыта и его первичного анализа.



Опыт уже и так является "рациональной конструкцией", которую и надо анализировать (расчленять). Нам в опыте уже непосредственно дана конструкция, готовый конституированный мир. Чтобы заново что-то синтезировать, надо сперва редуцировать\разрушить.

----------


## Socalledi

Там не совсем кантовское a priori и не совсем кантовский опыт. Вы сразу затеваете разговор о трансцендентальном синтезе. Имеется в виду, что опыт как продукт научного или философского знания (а вовсе не чисто эмпирический опыт) нуждается для своей целостности в понимании границ его применимости. 

Там ведь сказано: 



> принцип априорности аналитического и синтетического мышления относительно мышления критического и необходимости критического мышления как завершающей фазы построения целостного знания.


Критическое мышление, таким образом, намеренно отделяется от мышления аналитического и синтетического. Почему? Потому что это анализ несколько другого рода - деструктивный с определённой целью.




> Чтобы заново что-то синтезировать, надо сперва редуцировать\разрушить.


Это может быть так, если Вас чем-то весьма не удовлетворяет то, что уже синтезировано. Но если синтезирован именно научный опыт, т.е. если Ваши ракеты действительно летают до Марса и обратно, атомные электростанции работают, валюта твёрдая и её всем хватает, в телевизоре изобилие интеллектуального кино  :Wink: , а сами Вы всегда здоровы и совсем не нуждаетесь в медицине, тогда зачем же это ещё куда-то редуцировать? 

(Шучу, но только наполовину.)

Вот пример: специальную теорию относительности не надо никуда редуцировать, т.к. она работает. Но границы её применимости задать необходимо.

----------


## Huandi

Если у Вас не кантовское аналитическое априори, и не его дальнейшее развитие у позитивистов и в феноменологии,  то мне малопонятно, о чем идет речь.

Насчет релятивизма и буддизма - тут мне наиболее интересным кажется методологический (или инструментальный) подход к воззрениям - когда каждое воззрение рассматривается, как инструмент\метод, который должен использоваться для определенных целей - сугубо буддийских, конечно.

----------


## Socalledi

Да проще всё:



> Априо́ри (лат. a priori — буквально «от предшествующего») — знание, полученное до опыта и независимо от него (знание априори, априорное знание).





> воззрение - когда каждое воззрение рассматривается, как инструмент\метод


Ну вот, Huandi, Вы и приходите признанию метода Прасангики за метод философский.

Господа, мадхьямики, в нашем полку вот-вот прибудет!..

----------


## Huandi

> Ну вот, Huandi, Вы и приходите признанию метода Прасангики за метод философский.


Не вижу как раз в этом "прасангики". А насчет "прихожу" - уже лет 5 об этом пишу, но тему никто не поддерживает.  :Smilie:

----------


## Socalledi

Ну, я-то в интернете совсем чайник.

Вы давеча сказали, мол, убрать из Прасангики все "заимствования" - так и ничего в ней не останется от философии. Так, кажется, было. Ну так вот это и есть метод Прасангики - рассмотреть любое философское воззрение как метод, но опровергнуть его как опыт. Ваше предложение - это всё равно что сказать "выпью море - уберите только всю лишнюю воду рек, дождя и из подземелья".

----------


## Huandi

> Да проще всё:
> 
> Цитата:
> Априо́ри (лат. a priori — буквально «от предшествующего») — знание, полученное до опыта и независимо от него (знание априори, априорное знание).


Все было бы просто, если не употреблять в связке с терминами "синтетическое" и "аналитическое". Как можно "просто", в обход философии, понять "доопытное аналитическое мышление"? Да никак  :Smilie: .




> Ну так вот это и есть метод Прасангики - рассмотреть любое философское воззрение как метод, но опровергнуть его как опыт.


Элементы рассмотрения воззрений, как методов, можно найти во многих буддийских работах, и особенно в тибетских, как вообще склонных к схоластической рефлексии наследия старых школ. Но никакой именно "прасангики" я в этом не вижу, даже если ряд работ и написан был прасангиками.

----------

